# Giant African land snails.



## Rocky-the-tort (Apr 28, 2013)

Today I dgot 5 baby giant African land snails. I would like to create a blog all about giant African land snails.n feel free to join in!!
Let's call it...:idea:
Snailforum!


----------



## wellington (Apr 28, 2013)

Ummm, pictures, where are the pictures Hello and Welcome


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Lucky you! I have long wished I could have some, as I think they are neat.


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (May 4, 2013)

I think that they're really cool!

sent from meeee!


----------



## Chinque (May 4, 2013)

Cool! Can you post some pics?


----------



## HamletsMom (May 4, 2013)

Are u in Ontario? I had one (Aphrodite) for years, and would love a baby when they start breeding.......plus Jeremiah (our 1kg Pixy frog) would prob love a few as well ;-)


----------



## terryo (May 4, 2013)

Please post some pictures. I think these guys are so cool and I always wanted one too.


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (May 5, 2013)

I will post some pics soon. 

sent from meeee!


The last three are of my snails having a bath! They love their baths!!!!:heart:

sent from meeee!


My snails even have names!!!!!

sent from meeee!


----------



## Deac77 (May 5, 2013)

haha these are awesome! i wish i could get ahold of some of them! my herps would LOVE them


----------



## terryo (May 5, 2013)

Some of them are really pretty. How big do they get, and what kind of set up do you keep them in?


----------



## Amanda1 (May 8, 2013)

Maybe I'm remembering wrong, but I think I read something about these becoming an invasive pest in Florida (seems like everything is invasive in FL these days). So for those of you who want one, maybe you could catch some on your next vacation, lol.


----------



## Jacqui (May 8, 2013)

Amanda1 said:


> Maybe I'm remembering wrong, but I think I read something about these becoming an invasive pest in Florida (seems like everything is invasive in FL these days). So for those of you who want one, maybe you could catch some on your next vacation, lol.



Yes, you read right. No doubt if I were in FL and saw some I would be grabbing them.  Sadly no trips to FL for me.


----------



## Deac77 (May 8, 2013)

They have now been seen in Houston Texas too


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 8, 2013)

They are very cool looking but I also heard that they carry and can transmit meningitis to humans so be careful!!


----------



## Laura (May 8, 2013)

I thought they were illegal to have in a lot of places... hmmmm,,,
what are they like> what do you feed them> ?


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (May 10, 2013)

You feed them greens, they can times their size by five and the enclosure can just be a old fish tank if you want. 

sent from meeee!


Sorry I accidently sent a pic of a tort.

sent from meeee!


----------



## Angi (May 10, 2013)

Are those the ones that are invading Texas and dangerous? Maybe even poison?


----------



## terryo (May 10, 2013)

I don't think so.
http://www.ecorazzi.com/2013/05/09/...d-snails-are-not-invading-texas-just-florida/

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/14/us-usa-florida-snails-idUSBRE93D05620130414


----------



## Yellow Turtle (May 12, 2013)

Are those snails truly coming from africa? We have many of them, but I never think they are giant. At least they never outgrow my palm 

Some of them are even in my tortoise enclosure and eating the food leftovers.


----------



## Tortus (May 12, 2013)

If housed in an aquarium, wouldn't they leave slime all over the glass and make it hard to see inside?

I imagine they're cool to look at.


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (May 18, 2013)

They do slime all over the glass but, all you need to do is wipe a wet tissue over it. 
Here is a PIC of my new snail enclosure.

sent from meeee!
If you ever buy some giant African land snails and want to know about the set up, ask me and I'll tell you


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (May 25, 2013)

Ive been breeding them and finally got what I want. Eggs!
Can't post PIC, eggs to fragile for the focus and flash
sent from meeee!


----------



## isay (May 27, 2013)

uhmm hello, im new here and im really interested about snails actually i have one about 4.3 inches is its shell and it was sleeping right now..this is my second snail because my first snail died when it fell on the floor too bad...but i had a new one , its name is mog and i would like you guys to help me in taking care of giant snails :shy:


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (Jun 8, 2013)

I would be happy to help you any time

sent from meeee!


----------



## isay (Jun 22, 2013)

Rocky-the-tort said:


> Today I dgot 5 baby giant African land snails. I would like to create a blog all about giant African land snails.n feel free to join in!!
> Let's call it...:idea:
> Snailforum!



Hi im new here and i had a pet giant snail...and just this sunday it lay 4 eggs....and only 2 eggs survive ,,uhmm its my first time so i dont know how to take care of the eggs,,would anybody give me some help THANKS ..


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (Jul 19, 2013)

A cuttle fish in the tank which you are keeping them in is a good I idea otherwise just feed them veg and calcium dust

sent from meeee!


----------



## JordanSelina (Sep 12, 2013)

I have two giant african land snails - achatina fulica, today I noticed one egg on top of the moss where the largest snail was, but that's it! I've looked all over the internet and this seems very unusual -as I thought they laid about 200 eggs at a time, and that they buried them? I don't have a clue what's going on.. I was wondering if anyone did? Thankyouu.


----------



## FLINTUS (Sep 12, 2013)

Wait and more will come. My guys lay in clutches of 50-100. I have jadatzi achatina fulica, as the normal snails if I bred them I would have to freeze the eggs as you can barely even give them away here. The jadatzi I do sell though. People on the thread are right though, don't let them escape into the wild, they can be highly invasive. Pics can be found somewhere on the forum I'm sure of mine.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah so for what it is worth . . .

Nothing like talking about an illegal activity on line, you know.

http://extension.entm.purdue.edu/CAPS/pestInfo/giantSnail.htm

this is in the link if you don't want to read the whole thing . . .

"All of the snails in the U.S. are here illegally."

Also of note: Agricultural inspectors do not need warrants to search private property for threats to agriculture by illegally imported pests.

Just though this might be of interest. Yeah they are cool, very popular as pets in many places.

Will


----------



## FLINTUS (Sep 13, 2013)

Interesting Will. While there are no doubt a few wild in the UK, we haven't had any outbreaks of them as far as I'm aware. They are fascinating to watch but when I clean them out I have to be careful I don't get any eggs.


----------



## Masin (Sep 13, 2013)

We had so many in south Florida, of course tortsie kept eating all of the ones that came across her path :/ We have really large snails here in north Florida, but not the same as those fellas! Super cute!


----------



## JordanSelina (Sep 17, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> Wait and more will come. My guys lay in clutches of 50-100. I have jadatzi achatina fulica, as the normal snails if I bred them I would have to freeze the eggs as you can barely even give them away here. The jadatzi I do sell though. People on the thread are right though, don't let them escape into the wild, they can be highly invasive. Pics can be found somewhere on the forum I'm sure of mine.
> Thankyou, I have a 'normal' one and a jadatzi one, so I'm not sure what the babies would look like? They still haven't laid anymore? And the one they did lay hasn't hatched! I wouldn't release them into the wild unless I lived in East Africa, they probably wouldn't survive here for very long! If I had it my way they'd still be in Africa! I'm just giving them the best life I can whilst they're here  my mum was at work (it's like a halfway house, shes the manager) she was wandering about the corridors and she found a small plastic box with a huge snail inside - just an empty plastic box with a tiny peice of rotted lettuce and a bit of salt in there! My mum spoke to one of the residents and found out the man that had the snail had left and moved somewhere else, and just left him there  one of the other residents were going to throw him in the bin!!! So my mum knowing what I'm like brought him to me to look after! He's happy now  apparently he'd been in that tiny box for 6months!


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow! That's cool and sad at the same time!

Sent from my ST25i using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Rocky-the-tort (Oct 18, 2013)

I just got another snail called bash!!!


----------

